# Some qustions on the space pod



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

I take it from the test shots there will be room to run some lighting in it? And as for the fusion core on the bottom, the painted test model on Cultman http://www.culttvman2.com/dnn/Featu...ildUp/tabid/945/AlbumID/1933-612/Default.aspx
appears to have clear inserts? But my main question is what size is said fusion core? As I am sourcing a chaser board to run some leds for it.

Cheers,

Alec


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Alec, kit started shipping yesterday, so you should see it soon. I don't have any yet myself, so I can get that info for you yet. I am sure someone will have one way before I do and measure it for you!


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

VoodooFX already has plans for that, including a fusion core.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I should have mine sometime next week (I hope):thumbsup:


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Noticed some oddness in the chariot pics over there.. looks like there are orange boarders around the outside silver canopy support.

Wonder what caused that issue?

Also, the pod and chariot are in scale, right? so the robot could be put in the pod, or displayed around it?

A in scale robinson set seated and standing would be kinda nice... maybe include parka'd versions, as well as a jetpack John?

It looks like the smaller gi joe figures or recent indiana jones figures might even be in scale!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

The real chariot has a 1" square steel tube framework which is painted Orange. The plexiglass exterior is screwed to that framework with narrow 1/2 inch? bright silver molding.
If you look at pics of the real vehicle you can see the orange inner framework on either side of the silver ribbing on the outside surface of the clear top.

The painted test shot has the orange framework masked off and painted on the interior surface of the top and the silver ribbing is bare metal foil applied to the raised ribs on the outside of the clear top.

The silver "Solar Collector Panels" above the doors have been painted on the inside of the clear top and backed with orange .

The solid top panel over the driver's seat is body color on the exterior and Orange on the interior.

Dave


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Ok, so that's techincally accurate then? never noticed it before at all. Thanks for that explanation!

Maybe because of the scale it looks a little heavy handed?


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Recently, I had a chance to hang out with Bill Creber, one of Irwin Allen's longtime Production Designers. Carson Dyle was there too, and couldn't resist asking Bill Creber a question about the technique of calling out colors on blueprints and how the stage guys matched what the designers wrote down. 

Bill Creber's response was a simple, "Irwin liked orange."

Looking at the Space Pod and Chariot photos, I would have to agree.

Gene


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Moebius said:


> Alec, kit started shipping yesterday, so you should see it soon.


*Suh-weet!!* And I got me some OT from work coming this weekend!!!!

BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! :devil:


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

Yes, the inside framework was... well, on TV and in all the color photos of the Chariot and the miniature, like this one, it sure looks red, and the outside framework was all silver. From the looks of the test photos, they didn't mold the double frames that extend up the sides of ladders and up onto the roof. Rats. They're really obvious, too, and might be tricky to add w/o messing up the clear.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

jwrjr said:


> VoodooFX already has plans for that, including a fusion core.


Suhweet!!!! Any rough estimate on the cost?


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

Not yet. It is hard to do that until we can actually get one to see what there is room for. The Core is envisioned to be a total drop-in. No assembly required. The rest of it should be pretty simple.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

I hope there'll be provision for cabin lighting too. The control panels look like they can be lit.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

The control panels were solid cast, not clear cast. I asked them about this a few weeks ago, but it was too late to make any changes.

Sounded like the Pod is in the same boat.

Something else I just noticed.. the clear glass looks very cloudy or distorted. There was a "glass" issue with the seaview.. hope the chariot and space pod don;t also have clear cast issues.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

the pod windows would be snap to replace with flat blister stock. With the chariot you'd be SOL because of the curves. again the flat sections would be no problem.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Well, if there's room there, I'm not averse to drilling out the panels to accomodate some kind of lighting.

The pix are of the test shots. I assume the tooling will be polished to get clearer tranparent parts by the time the factory starts pumping them out. Also, polishing down clear parts with Micromesh, and an overcoat of Future floor acrylic can add a HUGE amount of clarity to tranparent styrene parts.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

gareee said:


> The control panels were solid cast, not clear cast. I asked them about this a few weeks ago, but it was too late to make any changes.
> 
> Sounded like the Pod is in the same boat.
> 
> Something else I just noticed.. the clear glass looks very cloudy or distorted. There was a "glass" issue with the seaview.. hope the chariot and space pod don;t also have clear cast issues.


As has been stated before, the Chariot shown is a TEST SHOT. Nothing in this is production. The clear is not crystal clear, as it doesn't need to be. It's just for our use to check parts fit. The production kits will have crystal clear plastic glass.

There is no "glass issue" with Seaview. Some customers notice there is a tendency to magnify with it. As far as I know, any thick clear plastic that is curved will act like prescription glasses. Ultra thin plastic will not do this, but it can not be injected as easily as what we had to do. We cannot vac form windows for this kit without complicating the process.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks for that reply, and I've already preodered both the pod and chariot months ago.. just waiting for them to arrive.. 

I was just concerned when I looked at that pic closer today.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

I know the internal walls and control panels are solid, nothing a pin vice, sharp exacto and steady hand :freak: won't get around. On the test pics there looks like enough room to slip in some leds and f/o's to do any lighting. I've sourced where to get led chaser and flashing kits from here in oz. So I can do the fusion core and controls ok. But the chaser is on a 54mm square pcb... :drunk: thats why I was asking about size for said fusion core. 

If VoodooFX are doing a lighting kit thats great. But it just increases my costs with the postage to get too many extras. I have to weigh things like budget, desire, ability and finally how much accuracy I am wanting from the build. In short I have often compramised when doing any builds. such comramises though usually end up being on the good side for me as my skills improve.  My seaview is todate one of the better exampls of such things.

From all the ancillery craft in sci fi tv I have always had a soft spot for the pod along with the Flying Sub and Thunderbird 4. :thumbsup: I may still get the chariot...  but it's not on my high list. However, that could quickly change if I see a good build from from you guys on one


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

The chariot has always been high on my list, with the pod behind the jupiter II...


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

gareee said:


> Something else I just noticed.. the clear glass looks very cloudy or distorted. There was a "glass" issue with the seaview.. hope the chariot and space pod don;t also have clear cast issues.





Ignatz said:


> The pix are of the test shots. I assume the tooling will be polished to get clearer tranparent parts by the time the factory starts pumping them out.


This is what Dave said would be happening.


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> This is what Dave said would be happening.


What did Dave say? About the production? Or, about why it's never good to show prototypes to people?

As a Graphic / Multimedia Designer for the last 20 years or so I can relate to the desire of not showing work in progress until it's darn near at the 100% final stage.

The amount of times I've heard "Will the final color actually look like THAT?" after I've printed a _proof _out on a desktop printer has made my hair turn pre-mature white.

This sort of thing goes on during Toy Fair too in New York. Pics get released of prototypes and the collecting world goes crazy because figure A has the wrong number of belt loops, or something similar. Pre-production showings of items deliver a mixed bag of results, but almost always gets people talking one way or another.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Geoff Boaz said:


> What did Dave say? About the production?


Exactly what I quoted above. That the pics are of test shots. The windows are cloudy because the molds havn't been polished. They are only polished to produce the clear windows when the final production is about to begin.

And let's not forget that Mobeius isn't your average company. Once the license is obtained & they have the plan & test shots, the product is theirs they don't mind showing it off & generating all of the excitement that we display here.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Too bad people just jump in without actually reading the posts.alexander


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

falcondesigns said:


> Too bad people just jump in without actually reading the posts.alexander


I was directed to the folder with the tests shots.. there WAS no accompanying text, and I had no idea if it was a prototype, or if it was the first off the line, so I asked, and was responded to promptly.

I do disagree with the comment that there was nothing wrong with the seaview windows... they do severly distort viewing the poutstanding interior Mobeius created, doing a disservice to themselves in that fashion.

IMHO, it would have been better to make a smaller clear metal mold, and use the ssvings to create vacuformed thinner windows, or just provide a template, and a clear piece of plastic we could just cut to size and glue in.

Regardless, the styrene windows are better then nothing included, and odds are, something like this couldn't have been easily forseen.

Course a refitted 8 window version probably wouldn't have that distortio issue.. hint hint!

Oh, an I just saw someone is releasing a 32" "master" Nautilus display peice this November.. it would probably display well with the seaview, but it IS $500 at monsters in motion.

Personally I'd prefer to finally see a styrene kit the same size and price as the Seaview, but Disney might be difficult to work with.


----------

